# YESS NiH2 Battery Seen as Energy Storage Breakthrough



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Another breakthrough? Or just nicely written marketing article... We'll see in 5-7 years, when first production EVs are due for battery replacements


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Chemistry has been proven in satellites. Only questions are cost and energy-density.

Something's gonna "pop" soon...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Stunt Driver said:


> Another breakthrough? Or just nicely written marketing article... We'll see in 5-7 years, when first production EVs are due for battery replacements


Not every type of battery is intended for EV. This example eg is perfect for storing energy efficient. If it has a low wh per kg rate it's not suitable for EV, but still perfect for households or wherever size or mass doesn't matter.


----------

